# Problem feeding betta - doesnt like pellets



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2020)

Wondering if anyone has any suggestions here. We just got our betta and tried feeding him some pellets (2 days now) and hes not interested. He let's them float on by .. we pick them up and place them right in front of his face and nothing.

He will eat frozen shrimp thankfully.

We are going to try hiraki pellets that float and see if that helps but any suggestions would be great.

Pic of our guy attached


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I haven't found a guaranteed way to get fish to eat what I want them to eat. A couple of things to try that won't cost any more money:

1. Soak the pellets in frozen shrimp before feeding the pellets. The pellets will probably sink immediately once soaked so drop one in at a time.

2. Only feed your betta the pellets for a few days even if he won't eat them at first. The idea here is that he'll be more willing to eat the pellets when he's hungry.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 4, 2020)

Thanks for the tip .. was thinking about something like that. We'll see how it goes


----------



## orangeversion (Jul 7, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the tip .. was thinking about something like that. We'll see how it goes


Did it work? Actually I am new. And I have zero idea about it. So it would be better if you give an update. Thanks in advance.


----------

